

Cuban Government Launches Facebook Clone “Red Social” - MortonL
http://tech.li/2011/12/cuban-government-launches-facebook-clone-red-social/

======
ndoiron01
Note that "red" is the Spanish word for network, and "red social" is the
generic term for any social network, so the name is not necessarily political.

